# Triple radiator at the back of the Antec 1200.



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

When I upgrade to Core i7, I'd want to watercool it. Am wondering if a triple radiator will be ok at the back? I've seen doubles.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, though you will not be able to access the tubing grommets unless you have the radiator mounted using the two lower portions.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

Which option would you choose? Red or green?


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2008)

You would have to do the green option unless you want to route the tubing somewhere else.


----------



## Totally Unr3al (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the exact setup which you are describing: A antec 1200 with a Double radiator cooling an i7 920. I can tell you you dont need to worry about bothering with a triple my 100% load temps at 4.3ghz 1.52 Vcore never exceed 65c and that is with the fan speeds set on low. If you wanna see some pics check out my mods rig page. http://www.evga.com/community/ModsRigs/comment.asp?sysid=10184


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

If I get all the parts now for example, would those parts be still ok for the 1366 or would I need a new CPU water block/kit?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 19, 2008)

Right now, the only CPU block that I know is LGA 1366 compatable is the Swiftek Apogee GTZ.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Right now, the only CPU block that I know is LGA 1366 compatable is the Swiftek Apogee GTZ.


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...&name=Swiftech Apogee GTZ (LGA775) Waterblock

Doesn't mention 1366 anywhere. Is that the one you meant?


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 19, 2008)

J-Man said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...&name=Swiftech Apogee GTZ (LGA775) Waterblock
> 
> Doesn't mention 1366 anywhere. Is that the one you meant?



Yes that is the one, the 1366 mounting kit has to be bought seperately, don't know where you might be able to get it in the UK.  Also considering I have no idea when you are buying all this, there might be more available by then.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2008)

Instead of getting a triple radiator, get a Thermochill 2x120.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd like to go all the way and go for a triple. I'll have a look around @ dark. I can't find the kit so far...


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the thermochill will outperform any run of the mill 3x120.  Have a look: http://www.thermochill.com/pa1202.php


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

Will the double be enough to cool a Core i7 920? Even highly clocked?


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2008)

Absolutely.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

Up to 130cfm in total or individual fans?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok. I'm not sure what pump, tubing and reservoir to get. I need high end.

I use overclockers.co.uk

I will use thewatercoolingshop website instead.


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2008)

Two high speed Yate Loon fans will work fine.  Get a Swiftech MCP-655 variable pump.  A EK-250 resevoir.  You need all 1/2" fittings, and get 1/2" ID tubing of your choice.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Two high speed Yate Loon fans will work fine.  Get a Swiftech MCP-655 variable pump.  A EK-250 resevoir.  You need all 1/2" *fittings*, and get 1/2" ID tubing of your choice.


I'm a noob with watercooling, when you say fittings, you mean barbs?

http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_78&products_id=901

Says 1/2 at the bottom. I'll leave it at that and add to cart?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=49_56&page=1&sort=5d

What fittings would I need?


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2008)

I would go with these: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=49_56&products_id=585   ...if you need them.  If your block, rad, res, all come with 1/2" barbs you won't need to buy any extras.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 20, 2008)

why mount externally?

certain fan's work better on certain radiator's, yate loon's are everyone's favourite because of the price/performance. they are suited well for low restriction rad's (generally thinner rad's with lower FPI)

a couple local guide's:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52032&highlight=naturally+aspired+watercooling

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53075

take your time figuring out exactly what it is you want to do as rushing to get W/C will only cost you money in the long run....


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2008)

Better advice.^^


----------



## intel igent (Dec 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Better advice.^^



not better, just extra 

asking question's is ALWAYS a good thing!


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

That's what I have so far. Will I need extra barbs?


----------



## intel igent (Dec 20, 2008)

gonna have to DBL check with the seller to see if they include barb's or not, if so you would need barb's for the rad and res....

you can do without the fesser coolant. trust me.

a cheap tripple will cool more than that 120.2  

the hose clip's are a waste IMO (i ran them in my box) better to get "jubilee" clip's, cheaper and work better


----------

